# einsteiger camp 1-2 mai



## himbeertoni (23. Februar 2004)

Aktualisiert

==========================================================
sodele, etwas verspätet (to much work) aber noch früh genug !!!

was ihr alles so mitbringen solltet!!!

ganz wichtig........ gute laune und lockerheit

natürlich ein fahrtüchtiges mtb und entsprechende ausrüstung (helm, handschuhe,brille.trinksystem (camelbak oder flasche)... bischen notwerkzeug,ersatzschlauch, reifenheber, luftpumpe usw usw) !!!!bitte stollenreifen !!!!, keine semi-slicks 

desweiteren eine schlafmatte oder luftmatratze, schlafsack (ihr wolltet ja kein hotel     )
wer saunen will, saunatuch nicht vergessen.
ohrstöpsel , für leute die ein leichten schlaf haben   

euren unkostenbeitrag, etwas geld fürs futter am samstagabend.......

ist jemand unter 18 dabei , bitte bei mir melden.....versicherungstechnisch
brauchen wir dann eine einverständniserklärung der eltern (formsache]


bitte seht zu das ihr so spätestens 20uhr ankommt, wegen grillen( keine syphons........sondern vom fass   ) , quartier belegen  usw!!!!

eine wegbeschreibung stellt rabbit oder janus noch hier rein.

wer int. an einer führung durch die heiligen hallen der firma nicolai   hat und für alle weiteren fragen bitte pm an mich.......

beste grüße und ne kurze woche, himbeertoni  

ANREISE:

Zunächst mal ein kleiner Kartenausschnitt, wo denn Alfeld überhaupt zu finden ist:







*Die Adresse:*
Limmerburg 9 (beim Hagebaumarkt!)
31061 Alfeld (Leine)

Eine Anfahrtsbeschreibung aus allen Himmelsrichtungen zu veröffentlichen sprengt ein wenig den Rahmen. Um nach Alfeld zu kommen bedient euch bitte eines Routenplaners wie z.B. ViaMichelin

*Hier nur kurz die Beschreibung von der B3 zur bikebase/be-fit am Hagebaumarkt wenn man aus Richtung Norden kommt:*

Nachdem man den Ort *Godenau* durchfahren hat und nach *Limmer* reingefahren ist biegt man an der Ampelkreuzung wo es rechts zu McDonald geht nach links ab.
Gleich an der nächsten Möglichkeit biegt man erneut links ab und dann an der nächsten Strasse rechts.
Man unterquert noch ein Hochbrücke und sobald der Opelhändler auf der rechten Seite in Sicht kommt fahrt ihr dort die Auffahrt scharf rechts hoch und gelangt dann auf den Parkplatz vom Hagebaumarkt an dem unmittelbar die bikebase bzw. das be-fit angrenzt!

Vermutlich wird Micha aber auch wieder kleine Hinweisschilder an Laternpfählen etc. anbringen.
==========================================================


huhu zusammen, hier nun offiziell

!!! 1 und 2 mai  einsteigercamp !!!

Ort der Veranstaltung: *31061 Alfeld*




nach dem großen erfolg vom einsteigerseminar 2003 
haben wir uns entschlossen ein noch besseres event zu organisieren
mit mehr schwerpunkt auf fahrtechnik
(ohne die hatz in den deister und dessen folgen) 

wenn machbar am 30/04 nachmittags anreise/ abends grillen 
1. tag   gemeinsames frühstück/ 1.teil praxis bis mittagspause danach verpflegungsaufnahme für tour... abends futtern gehen (abends essen gehen nicht im preis enthalten)

2. tag   gemeinsames frühstück/ 2.teil praxis/ tour ca 17 uhr verabschiedung

im ibc-special-preis ist enthalten:
der lehrgang als solches 
grillen+getränke
unterbringung schlafsaal 
frühstück+getränke 
duschen
sauna 
technischer support
das ganze für 49 euro pro nase 

hotelzimmer ist für 30 euronen(aufpreis) pro person machbar
leihbikes(begrenzte anzahl nicolai helius cc) gibts zum sonderpreis für 15 euro pro tag

wer lust hat und sich anmelden möchte oder fragen hat meldet sich per pm oder hier.

best greetz, himbeertoni
=====================================================
*Teilnehmerliste:* 

janus
outbreak
eichkatz
rabbit (crew)
obrady 
bischi
dg2
christoph (mfg, Bischi   ) 
lupi
madbull 
nicolai
rochester
kai 96
wraith
rigger
flocke
chick 
chick`s freundin
koelner
local w
local m
local w
local w
local w 
local m
local m
H/WF-Honk
chris_v_b
marwed
rainer (crew)
nils    (crew)
hendrik (crew) H
florian  (crew) H 
andreas (instructor)

dazu kommt noch ne service crew damit auch pünklich futter auf dem tisch steht


----------



## *blacksheep* (23. Februar 2004)

Selbstverständlich, dass ich da dabei bin. Aber diesmal ohne gebrochenen Ellbogen...  
Gruss,

Janus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Buddy (23. Februar 2004)

Sofern ich eine Mitfahrgelegenheit finde, bin ich auch jeden Fall dabei


----------



## rigger (23. Februar 2004)

Vielleicht bin ich auch dabei, is aber auch ne ganze Ecke wech von hier!!


----------



## *blacksheep* (24. Februar 2004)

rigger schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht bin ich auch dabei, is aber auch ne ganze Ecke wech von hier!!


Tja, die Strecke Hamburg <-> Alfeld dürfte ungefähr derselben Entfernung entsprechen... Aber nichtsdestotrotz lohnt sich die Anreise, das glaub mal! 

Gruss,

Janus


----------



## madbull (24. Februar 2004)

Und was ist mit Syphons?     


Und hoffentlich habt ihr endlich etwas gegen die gemeingefährlichen Übergriffe der explosionsartig ansteigenden Population der Muchsluchse getan!


Wenn ich eine Mitfahrgelegenheit habe, bin ich dabei!


Hey GAGE_ - Was ist mit dir???


----------



## nicolai (24. Februar 2004)

Prima, dann kann ich ja endlich den Trail zu Ende fahren. 

Also, falls nix dazwischen kommt, komme ich gerne wieder mit.

Gruss, Nicolai


----------



## Flocke (24. Februar 2004)

aol 

* Flocke *


----------



## *blacksheep* (24. Februar 2004)

nicolai schrieb:
			
		

> Prima, dann kann ich ja endlich den Trail zu Ende fahren.
> 
> Also, falls nix dazwischen kommt, komme ich gerne wieder mit.
> 
> Gruss, Nicolai


Insider-Modus: AN

Ich packe noch n Extra Satz Reifen ein!  

Insider-Modus: AUS

Wäre cool, wenn wieder n paar Eisenschweine dabei wären! *freu*

Gruss,

Janus


----------



## OBRADY (24. Februar 2004)

Also ich bin auch gerne wieder dabei....

Stelle auch meinen Sushiflitzer  als Biketransporter zur Verfügung.

Gruß Anja


----------



## Rabbit (24. Februar 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Und was ist mit Syphons?


Genau, bis dieser offene Punkt nicht geklärt ist bekommst Du von mir keine Zusage!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Würfel (24. Februar 2004)

ich hab mir den text jetzt drei mal durchgelesen. WO soll das ganze denn nun stattfinden??? vielleicht hab ja auch einfach nur irgendwas an den augen


----------



## *blacksheep* (24. Februar 2004)

Kai96 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab mir den text jetzt drei mal durchgelesen. WO soll das ganze denn nun stattfinden??? vielleicht hab ja auch einfach nur irgendwas an den augen


Ups...ich fürchte Du hast nichts an den Augen...  

Stattfinden wird das Ganze in Alfeld/Leine.

Gruss,

Janus


----------



## Rabbit (24. Februar 2004)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> Ups...ich fürchte Du hast nichts an den Augen...


Genau! Man hätte aber u.U. drauf kommen können, wenn man im Profil schaut wo denn der Himbeertoni wohnt 

Ich habe den Veranstaltungsort aber nun auch im Eingangsbeitrag von Micha hinzugefügt!


----------



## Lupi (24. Februar 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Und was ist mit Syphons?
> 
> 
> Und hoffentlich habt ihr endlich etwas gegen die gemeingefährlichen Übergriffe der explosionsartig ansteigenden Population der Muchsluchse getan!
> ...




1.

Wenn ich nochmal so zurückdenke an den Samstagmorgen nach den Syphons kann ich getrost auf diese fiesen Dinger verzichten.

In diesem Sinne nochmals vielen Dank an die Bayer AG, gibt es da eigentlich auch was von Ratiopharm ???


2.

Die kleinen süßen putzigen Muchsluchse sind im Mai ja noch unterirdisch aktiv.
Ich errinnere noch kurz an die langen spitzen Schnäbel.

3. 

Eine Mitfahrgelegenheit sollte sich inklusive Haustürabholservice bieten.


In diesem Sinne


----------



## madbull (24. Februar 2004)

Lupi schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Wenn ich nochmal so zurückdenke an den Samstagmorgen nach den Syphons kann ich getrost auf diese fiesen Dinger verzichten.
> In diesem Sinne nochmals vielen Dank an die Bayer AG, gibt es da eigentlich auch was von Ratiopharm ???


Hier hilft Gregors Geheimrezept schnell und gut: Ibuprofen (in Ibudolor u.v.a.), am besten in Verbindung mit "geheimen Hausmitteln"...  




			
				Lupi schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Die kleinen süßen putzigen Muchsluchse sind im Mai ja noch unterirdisch aktiv.
> Ich errinnere noch kurz an die langen spitzen Schnäbel.


Puuuuh....  Dann muss ich dieses mal ja nicht die Flucht nach vorne antreten und mich unerlaubt von der Truppe entfernen, um diesen kleinen Critters zu entkommen...  



			
				Lupi schrieb:
			
		

> 3. Eine Mitfahrgelegenheit sollte sich inklusive Haustürabholservice bieten.


   


Freu mich!


----------



## himbeertoni (24. Februar 2004)

sicher wird es wieder eine ausreichende menge an leckeren trinkgetränken geben    (wir alle machen das ja nicht zum spass, oder   )

es wird auch wieder für interessierte eine führung durch die heiligen hallen der bike schmiede nicolai geben..............

usw, usw, usw

beste grüße , therealhimbeertoni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foxi (24. Februar 2004)

ein paar basic`s können nicht schaden und lustig wird es wohl auch oder nehmt ihr das ernst ? Melde also mal starkes Interesse an das ich dabei bin und Himmelfahrt is dann der Günther-Schmidt-Trail dran -da hab ich noch ne Rechnung offen   
@madbull: Gage_ is glaube ich z.Z. kaum im Forum unterwegs - Ich schicke ihn mal ne Mail mit den Link von hier.


----------



## rigger (24. Februar 2004)

Ich glaub dann bin ich mit dabei wenn das wieder zu Nicolai geht!!!  

/Edit/ habe mir schon mal die Bahnverbindungen angeschaut und    Alfeld hat ja nen Bahnhof, hab mir gleich ein paar verbindungen Ausgedruckt und muss noch um Urlaub Betteln!!!


----------



## Rabbit (25. Februar 2004)

rigger schrieb:
			
		

> ... und muss noch um Urlaub Betteln!!!


  Mußt Du denn am Wochenende arbeiten?
Der erst Mai fällt in diesem Jahr ja leider auf einen Samstag  und der zweite Mai ist dann logischerweise ein Sonntag


----------



## Würfel (25. Februar 2004)

prinzipiell würde ich gerne mitmachen!  

Suche dann eine Mitfahrgelegenheit aus Hannover


----------



## himbeertoni (25. Februar 2004)

sind sehr gut für alfeld! wenn wir wissen wann ihr so ankommt, werdet ihr natürlich abgeholt..........

greetz, himbeertoni


----------



## madbull (25. Februar 2004)

Wie sieht es denn diesmal überhaupt genau aus? Bedeutet "Praxis" wieder wie letztes Mal Fahrtechnikübungen auf dem Parkplatz an mehreren Stationen oder geht es gleich ins Gelände und wird dort an ausgesuchten Stellen "gelehrt"? Und wer "bildet aus" - wieder die absoluten Profis wie letztes Mal  oder hast du mittlerweile "echte" Instructors an der Hand...?

Und wird es auch irgendwie eine Ecke für Fortgeschrittenere geben (Bunny Hop, Drop, Wheelie usw.)?

Wie auch immer - dabei bin ich auf jeden Fall!

Kann ich ein einen Syphon vorbestellen?    Nehme dann auch genug Kopfschmerzbomben mit...


----------



## Outbreak (25. Februar 2004)

bin ich dabei!!!   

Das wird doch sicher wieder ein Riesenspass!!! Und die Gegend lerne ich immer mehr kennen und lieben   

@Lupi Die Muchsluchse sind bisher noch nicht aus ihren Löchern gekrochen. Übergriffe sind noch keine zu vermelden!

cu,

Tina


----------



## himbeertoni (25. Februar 2004)

es ist ein reines einsteiger camp!!! der inhalt ist fahrtechnisch gesehen um einiges erweitert. es wird stationen geben , sowie auch sektionen im gelände.
und es gibt "echte" instruktoren..........einfach alles ein bischen professioneller  

wir von der orga machen das rein zum spass und ehrenamtlich. der preis kommt durch die nachkalkulation vom letzten mal zusammen zuzüglich der grill-geschichte und verschiedener versicherungen.

spasstechnisch kommen alle auf ihre kosten hoffen wir     

mit besten grüßen, himbeertoni


----------



## rigger (25. Februar 2004)

@Rabbit wollte freitag Nachmittags schon los und da bin ich mir nicht so ganz sicher ob ich da Urlaub bekommen kann! Und da Wir ne Gärtnerei haben ist zu dem Zeitpunkt bei uns im Betrieb viel zu tun!!   

Naja wird schon schiefgehen!


----------



## Wraith (26. Februar 2004)

Hi,

nachdem ich das erste Treffen wegen Arbeit verpasst habe, wäre ich diesmal gerne dabei.
Wenn ich bis dahin mein neues Rad habe (davon gehe ich jetzt mal aus), suche ich nur noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gage_ (26. Februar 2004)

.. bei mir sieht's eher schlecht aus.

Momentan sieht es so aus, als ob ich die Bike-Wochenenden dieses Jahr an einer Hand abzaehlen kann, und da werde ich sicherlich Touren den Vorzug gegenueber fahrradbezogenen sozialen Ereignissen einraeumen 

Wuensche Euch trotzdem viel Spass dabei


----------



## himbeertoni (27. Februar 2004)

ich roch so gern das zeug was du da geraucht hast *lol

himbeertoni


----------



## himbeertoni (1. März 2004)

nach letztem stand sind nur noch 8 plätze frei, und es sind noch 2 monate   

wer also noch int. hat bitte melden. 

best greetz , himbeertoni


----------



## Flocke (1. März 2004)

himbeertoni schrieb:
			
		

> nach letztem stand sind nur noch 8 plätze frei, und es sind noch 2 monate



Huch, meine Guete wie die Zeit vergeht:

Also hier sind noch drei!

Nicolai
Rochester
Flocke

Als eingefleischter Nicht Bier Trinker bestehe ich uebrigens darauf, das wieder solche leckeren Syphone angeschafft werden 

* Flocke *


----------



## koelner (1. März 2004)

Ich bin auch seeeehr interessiert!!   
Weiß aber noch nicht, wie´s mit Arbeiten aussieht...   



			
				Kai96 schrieb:
			
		

> prinzipiell würde ich gerne mitmachen!
> 
> Suche dann eine Mitfahrgelegenheit aus Hannover


Wenn ich frei habe, kann ich Dich gerne mitnehmen...


----------



## madbull (1. März 2004)

Flocke schrieb:
			
		

> Als eingefleischter Nicht Bier Trinker bestehe ich uebrigens darauf, das wieder solche leckeren Syphone angeschafft werden


Weißt du echt nicht mehr, was in den Syphonen drin war...?! Jedenfalls eher nichts für Nicht-Biertrinker...   ---><---



Schön, dass ihr wieder dabei seid! Aber Nicolai nur mit minimal 2.35'' Fat Albert o.ä. versteht sich...


----------



## *blacksheep* (3. März 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Weißt du echt nicht mehr, was in den Syphonen drin war...?! Jedenfalls eher nichts für Nicht-Biertrinker... ---><---


Sag bloss, DU kannst Dich noch dran erinnern, was da drin war??    

Gruss,

Janus


----------



## himbeertoni (3. März 2004)

hi, huhu, hallo

nachdem ich einige pm`s bekommen habe, in denen gesagt wurde "ich würde auch gern kommen, aber die kennen sich ja alle.............." möchte ich nochmal betonen, das es keine geschlossene veranstaltung ist ,sondern jeder gern gesehen ist der interesse hat!!!

und nach einem halben syphon sollten sich eh alle bedenken zerstreut haben      

für leute die noch keine reg. ibc-user sind (solls immernoch geben  )
ne telenummer :05181/807901


best greetz, kleintoni


----------



## rigger (3. März 2004)

Soll man das Geld für den Lehrgang vorher Überweisen oder reicht das wenn man das dann mitbringt?? Ich weiß nämlich noch nicht ob ich Jetzt wirklich an dem WE kann, Angemeldet hab ich mich zwar schon aber mit der Arbeit ist das sone Sache!!   

@Himbeertoni Is meine Anmeldung angekommen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## himbeertoni (3. März 2004)

mitbringen reicht.........

aber bis 2 wochen vorher sollte man das schon definitiv wissen , ob man kommt oder nicht , wir müssen ja auch planen (futter und trinkgetränke)

best greetz , toni


----------



## rigger (3. März 2004)

Ja werd ich machen! Thx.


----------



## biker_tom (4. März 2004)

Moin,

so ein sch..., da hatte ich mir fest vorgenomme dieses Jahr am "Lehrgagn" teil zunehmen, und mir das WE dann freizuhalten, und was ist, wir (meine Freundin und ich) sind an dem WE zur Taufe meiner Nichte (werde Pate) in Köln!


----------



## Würfel (4. März 2004)

koelner schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich frei habe, kann ich Dich gerne mitnehmen...



das wäre super!  kannst dich ja melden wenn du weißt ob du hinfährst


----------



## chick (5. März 2004)

hi!
sind noch 2 plätze frei für 

claudia
wolfgang

??

grüsse, c.


----------



## Bischi (5. März 2004)

Ach ja...   Wie schon per PM angekündigt    ich bin auch wieder dabei   

Gruß
Stef


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## himbeertoni (5. März 2004)

ihr seit alle auf der liste !!!!

weitere infos folgen 


best greetz , tonilein


----------



## koelner (5. März 2004)

@himbeertoni Kannst Du vielleicht ´ne Liste der Leute machen, die jetzt "gebucht" haben? Ist hoffentlich nicht so ´ne Riesenmühe, ich wüßte halt gerne, ob ich dabei bin oder auf potentiell gesetzt oder was     und vielleicht geht´s andern ähnlich... Thx   

@ Kai96 Sieht seeeehr so aus, als ob ich fahre...


----------



## DG2 (9. März 2004)

Holla!

Bin absoluter Neuling. Kann mir jemand sagen ob's tatsächlich das ist was es sein soll: für Einsteiger? Und kann mir jemand sagen ob ich mit einem Pioneer Freelancer Comp 11 überhaupt antreten brauch/kann/soll?

Ansonsten hätt ich ja bock   

Gruß,
DG


----------



## Wraith (9. März 2004)

DG2 schrieb:
			
		

> Holla!
> 
> Bin absoluter Neuling. Kann mir jemand sagen ob's tatsächlich das ist was es sein soll: für Einsteiger? Und kann mir jemand sagen ob ich mit einem Pioneer Freelancer Comp 11 überhaupt antreten brauch/kann/soll?
> 
> ...


Jetzt kenne ich das Pioneer nicht. Wenn es aber ein Mountainbike ist, dann kannst Du - soweit ich weiss - daran teilnehmen. Es soll keinen Markenzwang geben (@toni: Kannst das ja vielleicht nochmal betonen...)
Und es ist ein WE fuer Einsteiger (Kurvenfahren etc. und - wenn das Toni wieder plant - Schlauchwechsel etc.).


----------



## Rabbit (9. März 2004)

DG2 schrieb:
			
		

> Holla!
> 
> Bin absoluter Neuling. Kann mir jemand sagen ob's tatsächlich das ist was es sein soll: für Einsteiger? Und kann mir jemand sagen ob ich mit einem Pioneer Freelancer Comp 11 überhaupt antreten brauch/kann/soll?
> 
> ...


Wie Wraith schon schrieb: Wenn Du mir sagst, was ein *Pioneer Freelancer Comp 11* ist, sage ich dir, ob Du damit antreten darfst 
Für mich hört sich das an wie einer dieser besseren "Cassettendecks"  (mit Endstufe und Bassröhre und so) für's Auto


----------



## DG2 (9. März 2004)

Halt ein MTB von Pioneer.
Hier die Daten:

Rahmen: Kinesis D-B 450, 26" Alloy 7005, auswechselbares Ausfallende, quer- und längsovalisiert, kräfteoptimiert
Gabel: Suntour XC 60, Alu Monocoque, einstellbar, 90 mm Federweg
Dämpfer: Shock VK - 6 (165 / 38)

Schaltung: Shimano Deore XT 24-Gang (RDM 750 SGS)
Schalthebel: Shimano (SL-M C 20)
Umwerfer: Shimano (FD-C 050)
Kettenradgarnitur: Shimano (FC-TS 32)

Tret-Innenlager: gedichtet
Kette: Shimano (CN-HG 50)
Zahnkranz: Shimano 8 fach (CS-HG-30)
Übersetzung: vorn: 24/34/42, hinten: 11-30 Zähne

Bremsen: Magura HS 11 hydraulik mit Brake Booster
Bremshebel: Magura HS 11 Aluminium

Lenker: Alloy Downhill
Vorbau: Alloy Promax
Steuersatz: Cartridge System
Sattel: WTB Rocket V, Competition
Sattelstütze: Alloy Promax

Naben: vorn Shimano (HB-RM 40), hinten: Shimano (FH-RM 40)
Felge: Rigida Zac 2000
Speichen: Edelstahl schwarz plastifiziert
Bereifung: Semislick Dessert Fox 50 - 559 (26 x 2.00)
Pedale: Wellgo Alloy LU-982 A

...und noch ein Foto: http://www.fahrrad.de/images/pioneer/freelancer_med.jpg


----------



## Rabbit (9. März 2004)

DG2 schrieb:
			
		

> Halt ein MTB von Pioneer.
> Hier die Daten:
> 
> ...


OK, reicht 

Ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob die Veranstaltung bereits "ausgebucht" ist.
Micha, sag' mal was


----------



## Wraith (9. März 2004)

DG2 schrieb:
			
		

> Halt ein MTB von Pioneer.
> Hier die Daten:
> [...]
> ...und noch ein Foto: http://www.fahrrad.de/images/pioneer/freelancer_med.jpg[/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Rabbit (9. März 2004)

DG2 schrieb:
			
		

> Halt ein MTB von Pioneer.
> Hier die Daten:
> 
> Bereifung: Semislick Dessert Fox 50 - 559 (26 x 2.00)


Ähm, an den Reifen ließe sich sicher noch was machen. Ob Du mit einem Semislick im Gelände glücklich wirst wage ich zu bezweifeln!


----------



## Wraith (9. März 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Ähm, an den Reifen ließe sich sicher noch was machen. Ob Du mit einem Semislick im Gelände glücklich wirst wage ich zu bezweifeln!


Werden die Touren denn so extrem?
Soweit ich einige Bilder in Erinnerung habe, fanden die Übungen doch auf leichtem Rasen und festen Untergrund statt...

@DG2
Ansonsten können wir auch tauschen. Dann fährst Du halt mein neues GHOST Fully für die etwas schwierigeren Strecken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (9. März 2004)

Auf JEDEN FALL die Semislicks runter!!!!! Die sind höchstens was für CC-Raketen, aber nichts für Tourenfahrer oder sogar Einsteiger!!! Was Nicolai beim letzten Seminar im Deister wegen eines Semislicks passiert ist, hast du ja vielleicht gelesen...  

Die beste Investition (und wie ich es sehe auch die zur Zeit einzig nötige an deinem Rad) sind neue Reifen. Mein Tip: Schwalbe Big Jim (2.25). Andere würden vielleicht den Conti Vertical (Pro) empfehlen. Wie auch immer, mit einem dieser beiden oder allen anderen ähnlichen wirst du nichts verkehrt machen.
Und sie sind teilweise sogar günstigst in Draht-Version oder billig im Set zu kriegen.

Just my two cents...


----------



## Wraith (9. März 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Auf JEDEN FALL die Semislicks runter!!!!! Die sind höchstens was für CC-Raketen, aber nichts für Tourenfahrer oder sogar Einsteiger!!! Was Nicolai beim letzten Seminar im Deister wegen eines Semislicks passiert ist, hast du ja vielleicht gelesen...


Wird er wohl nicht, da er erst seit kurzem dabei ist - und ich kann den Thread auch nicht mehr auf anhieb finden.


----------



## madbull (9. März 2004)

wraith schrieb:
			
		

> Wird er wohl nicht, da er erst seit kurzem dabei ist - und ich kann den Thread auch nicht mehr auf anhieb finden.


Ist vielleicht auch beser so...   

Er hat auf jedem Fall das Schlimmste gemacht, dass man in technischem Gelände verbrechen kann: Einen Semislick VORNE fahren. Das ist nämlich noch schlimmer, als ihn hinten zu fahren...   

Aber GG2 sollte auf jden Fall meinen Tip beherzigen und richtige Reifen kaufen gehen!


----------



## himbeertoni (9. März 2004)

@ dg 2  ja , du bist auf der liste (bike ist okay bis auf die reifen, bitte ne stolle ala fat albert oder ähnliches  montieren , da haste denn gleich noch ein wenig mehr komfort) 

@alle.....es wird auch nette      touren geben!!!

morgen folgt ne liste der teilnehmer

würde euch dann bitten mir das nochmal zu bestätigen per pm (das ich da auch nichts falsch gemacht habe )


big greetz , toni


----------



## nicolai (10. März 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Er hat auf jedem Fall das Schlimmste gemacht, dass man in technischem Gelände verbrechen kann: Einen Semislick VORNE fahren. Das ist nämlich noch schlimmer, als ihn hinten zu fahren...


 Das hört sich ja alles sehr schlimm an. Ich wollte letztes Jahr eigentlich mit dem Surly kommen, es sollte ja eigentlich ein Einsteigercamp und ein Treffen mit ein paar netten Leuten werden. Wenn ich gewußt hätte, daß wir da lang fahren wo wir langgefahren sind, hätte ich sicher andere Reifen aufgezogen.

 Naja, wie auch immer, es ist sicher klüger vernünftige Reifen aufzuziehen, auch wenn man sie beim Kurvenfahren auf dem Parkplatz nicht unbedingt brauchen wird.

 Gruss, Nicolai


----------



## DG2 (10. März 2004)

> Die beste Investition (und wie ich es sehe auch die zur Zeit einzig nötige an deinem Rad) sind neue Reifen. Mein Tip: Schwalbe Big Jim (2.25). Andere würden vielleicht den Conti Vertical (Pro) empfehlen.



Ok, danke.
Kennste 'nen guten Händler in HH?
Mailorder?


----------



## *blacksheep* (10. März 2004)

Sehr günstig gibt´s Reifen und vieles mehr hier: [url="http://www.tnc-hamburg.de/"]www.tnc-hamburg.de[/url]


Gruss,

Janus


----------



## Bischi (10. März 2004)

Ich hätte evtl. noch ´nen leicht gebrauchten Satz Fat Albert abzugeben   

Gruss
Stef


----------



## madbull (10. März 2004)

nicolai schrieb:
			
		

> Das hört sich ja alles sehr schlimm an. Ich wollte letztes Jahr eigentlich mit dem Surly kommen, es sollte ja eigentlich ein Einsteigercamp und ein Treffen mit ein paar netten Leuten werden. Wenn ich gewußt hätte, daß wir da lang fahren wo wir langgefahren sind, hätte ich sicher andere Reifen aufgezogen...


Hey - du wolltest doch unbedingt mit uns Handvoll "Cracks" die Heavy Trails befahren - hättest ja auch beim Haupttrupp bleiben können...     

@die, die zum ersten Mal mitfahren: Keine Angst, keiner muss auf den Touren nach dem Seminar irgendetwas fahren, dass er sich nicht zutraut - das mit Nicolai ist AUSSERHALB des eigentlichen Seminarbetriebs passiert!

Und für die Semislicks kann er im Grunde auch nichts, er ist ja Berliner...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Würfel (10. März 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Und für die Semislicks kann er im Grunde auch nichts, er ist ja Berliner...



... und das von einem Hamburger


----------



## *blacksheep* (10. März 2004)

Kai96 schrieb:
			
		

> ... und das von einem Hamburger


Wenn er denn Hamburger wäre....


----------



## Rabbit (10. März 2004)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn er denn Hamburger wäre....


 Naja, TDF wird ja bald eingemeindet


----------



## Wraith (10. März 2004)

DG2 schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, danke.
> Kennste 'nen guten Händler in HH?
> Mailorder?


"Die Luftpumpe" auf der Lübecker Straße ist im Moment der Testsieger in meinen Berichten.


----------



## Quen (10. März 2004)

Bischi schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja...   Wie schon per PM angekündigt    ich bin auch wieder dabei
> 
> Gruß
> Stef


Na wenn das so ist, werd ich auch mal spontan vorbeikommen und ein paar Meter mit euch fahren...


----------



## Lupi (10. März 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, TDF wird ja bald eingemeindet




Tdf ist bei schönem Wetter schon voll eingemeindet.

Jetzt kommt es allerdings erst zur Bürgerbefragung, Oevelgönne ist noch dagegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicolai (10. März 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Hey - du wolltest doch unbedingt mit uns Handvoll "Cracks" die Heavy Trails befahren - hättest ja auch beim Haupttrupp bleiben können...



Was ja auch ziemlichen Spaß gemacht hat, währe da nicht ... 




			
				madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Und für die Semislicks kann er im Grunde auch nichts, er ist ja Berliner...



Naja, ich kann Dir aber auch gerne mal Sachen in Berlin zeigen die man besser nicht mit einem Semislick fahren sollte. Aber, ich weiss ja, eigentlich gibt es bei uns ja keine Berge und auch keine Schwierigen Passagen, deshalb kann ja auch kein Berliner vernünftig Rad fahren. 

Gruss, Nicolai


----------



## Wraith (10. März 2004)

nicolai schrieb:
			
		

> Was ja auch ziemlichen Spaß gemacht hat, währe da nicht ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mach' Dir keine Sorgen. Die Hamburger haben auch keine Berge.


----------



## Bischi (10. März 2004)

wraith schrieb:
			
		

> Mach' Dir keine Sorgen. Die Hamburger haben auch keine Berge.



      *klick*


----------



## Wraith (10. März 2004)

Bischi schrieb:
			
		

> *klick*


Ja, ja die "berüchtigten" Harburger Berge.
Einmal in Fahrt gekommen und bereit die nächsten 15 Minuten konstant den Berg hochzufahren, geht es auch schon wieder bergab.

Ok, ok, wenn eine Kletterwand als "Berg" bezeichnet werden darf , dann gebe ich mich geschlagen...


----------



## Rabbit (10. März 2004)

wraith schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, ja die "berüchtigten" Harburger Berge.


Und nicht zu vergessen, der im südlichen Schleswig-Holstein, Kreis Stormarn, Amt Trittau, im gleichnamigen Naturschutzgebiet gelegene *Hahnheider Berg* mit seinen 99m


----------



## Wraith (10. März 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> im gleichnamigen Naturschutzgebiet gelegene *Hahnheider Berg* mit seinen 99m


Ok, ich gebe mich geschlagen.
Das ist wirklich hoch...


----------



## himbeertoni (10. März 2004)

hier die versprochene liste der teilnehmer 

1)   buddy
2)   janus
3)   nicolai
4)   obrady 
5)   lupi
7)   kai 96
8)   wraith
9)   madbull 
10) rigger
11) outbreak
12) bischi
13) eichkatz
12) flocke
13) rochester
14) taschenbier
15) chick 
16) chick`s freundin
17) koelner
18) dg2
19) local w
20) local m
21) local w
22) local w
23) local w 
24) local m
25) local m
26) rabbit (crew)
27) rainer (crew)
28) nils    (crew)
29) hendrik (crew) H
30) florian  (crew) H 
dazu kommt noch ne service crew damit auch pünklich futter auf dem tisch steht   

es sind noch so 4-5 plätze frei 

bei 30 teilnehmern ist schluss!!!

das war es erstmal , best greetz , toni


----------



## H/WF-Honk (10. März 2004)

himbeertoni schrieb:
			
		

> hier die versprochene liste der teilnehmer
> 
> 1)   buddy
> ...
> ...



so, habe mich bislang zurückgehalten, weil ich noch nicht 100% weiß, obs klappt. da's aber langsam eng wird, wäre ich Dir sehr dankbar, wenn Du mir auch nen Platz freihalten könntest. Werde schnellstmöglich versuchen, meine Teilnahme endgültig abzusichern...   

so far,
Simon


----------



## Rabbit (10. März 2004)

himbeertoni schrieb:
			
		

> hier die versprochene liste der teilnehmer


Ich habe mir die Freiheit erlaubt die Teilnehmerliste auch im Eröffnungsposting einzufügen und habe bei der Gelegenheit auch gleich Simon (H/WF-Honk) hinzugefügt.
So kann sich jeder schnell einen Überblick verschaffen ohne lange im Thema blättern zu müssen!

Ich hoffe das ist nach deinem Gusto, Toni 

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## himbeertoni (10. März 2004)

das ist wahrlich nach meinem gusto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Würfel (10. März 2004)

H/WF-Honk schrieb:
			
		

> Werde schnellstmöglich versuchen, meine Teilnahme endgültig abzusichern...
> 
> so far,
> Simon



na los Simon, ich brauch jemand der mich definitiv mitnehmen kann


----------



## H/WF-Honk (10. März 2004)

Kai96 schrieb:
			
		

> na los Simon, ich brauch jemand der mich definitiv mitnehmen kann


jaja   - an mir liegts nicht! Muss mal sehen, wie's mit der Arbeit hinhaut... 
wenn ich dabei bin, hast du ne mitfahrgelegengeit sicher...


----------



## hoschi03 (17. März 2004)

Moin Michel

Da wir (meine bessere hälfte und ich) dir ja gestern Endgültig ein Go    für das Weekend gegeben haben  liegt noch ein gutes Stück arbeit vor uns und wir hoffen das wir nicht wieder auf der Zielgeraden absagen müssen .....

Ciao und bis in 34 Tagen dann


----------



## Netghost (3. April 2004)

*meld* jo ich bin auch wieder dabei. wenn dieses Scheiss erkältung endlich weg ist...  

Seit November komm ich auf keinen grünen Zweig mehr damit.


----------



## Rabbit (3. April 2004)

Netghost schrieb:
			
		

> *meld* jo ich bin auch wieder dabei


Ich glaube, das ist ein wenig spät, wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe sind mittlerweile alle Plätze belegt!


----------



## *blacksheep* (3. April 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube, das ist ein wenig spät, wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe sind mittlerweile alle Plätze belegt!


Das ist korrekt. Die Plätze sind leider alle wech!

Gruss,

Janus


----------



## himbeertoni (5. April 2004)

wer interesse an einem weiterem camp hat bitte pm an mich 

best greetz , himbeertoni


----------



## rigger (5. April 2004)

Ich freu mich schon!!!


----------



## koelner (20. April 2004)

Mann Gottes, nicht mal mehr zwei Wochen! Sehr geil, eigentlich! 
Andererseits habe ich immer noch ´ne Figur wie ein Biber   und meine Regierung weiß auch noch nicht, daß der Tanz in den Mai wohl ausfällt...   
Freue mich trotzdem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## himbeertoni (20. April 2004)

@ kölleman   

und für alle: spätestens morgen gibt es letzte instruktionen....  


best greetz , tonithehimbeer


----------



## OBRADY (20. April 2004)

Na prima Micha...dann kann es ja losgehen...Ich freu mich...

An alle Hamburger!!!!!!

Gibt es schon irgendwelche Überlegungen wer mit wem fährt? oder wann wir losfahren wollen? bzw. ob wir uns irgendwo treffen wollen und alle gemeinsam fahren wollen????

Laßt mal was hören!!!!

Gruß Anja


----------



## Bischi (20. April 2004)

Japp..  gibt es. Christoph & Daniel fahren bei mir mit. Samstag morgen...  früher Morgen... %)

Gruss
Bischinger


----------



## madbull (20. April 2004)

Jo, ich fahre mit Christian am Freitag Abend, so viel ich weiß. Maximale zusätzliche Ladekapazität ab HH (wie letztes Mal ja auch): 1 Bike.

Wie wäre es denn wieder mit einem Treffen bei Trenga? Hat doch gut geklappt...


----------



## OBRADY (20. April 2004)

Jo Trenga ist ne prima Idee..

Freitagabend ist auch gut.Wäre nur noch zu klären ob ich jemanden mitnehmen soll? Oder ob ich irgendwo mitfahren kann...?

Anja


----------



## Rabbit (20. April 2004)

OBRADY schrieb:
			
		

> Oder ob ich irgendwo mitfahren kann...?


Da schaust Du mal einfach in dein PM-Postfach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Würfel (20. April 2004)

ich freu mich auch schon. hoffe das wetter wird so geil wie letztes wochenende!


----------



## rigger (20. April 2004)

Ich werde am Freitag umweltfreundlich mit der Bahn anreisen!!   
Freu mich auch schon ganz Dolle!!!   
 *Daumendrück* Hoffentlich haben wir geiles 1.Mai Wetter!!!!


----------



## *blacksheep* (21. April 2004)

Ich fahre mit meiner Freundin Freitag abend! Aber direkt, ohne den Umweg über TrengaDe! Naja, wäre ohnehin als Erster am Ziel... hehehehe   

Gruss,

Janus


----------



## hoschi03 (23. April 2004)

Tach auch 

Ihr könnt mir gratulieren - ich habe es mal wieder geschafft - das ich am Einsteiger Weekend  nicht mitfahren kann!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Bin vorhin heftigst umgeknickt und die Diagnose lautet 
Bänderriss linkes Sprunggelenk !

Mein Rad kann ich jetzt erstmal wieder die nächsten 6 Wochen einmotten.

Wenn jemand jetzt der Meinung ist, ich jammere rum oder schreibe ironisch .........dann hat er recht   


Ich  kann momentan nicht anders also sorry...

Ciao und bis die Tage


----------



## koelner (23. April 2004)

Oh my ****ing goodness...  
Wie ätzend ist das denn?!? Meine Stimme für´s Jammern hast Du in jedem Fall...
Ich erspare Dir jetzt jedes "Kopf hoch" oder so´n Dreck, gute Besserung halt!


----------



## himbeertoni (25. April 2004)

sodele, etwas verspätet (to much work) aber noch früh genug !!!

was ihr alles so mitbringen solltet!!!

ganz wichtig........ gute laune und lockerheit

natürlich ein fahrtüchtiges mtb und entsprechende ausrüstung (helm, handschuhe,brille.trinksystem (camelbak oder flasche)... bischen notwerkzeug,ersatzschlauch, reifenheber, luftpumpe usw usw) !!!!bitte stollenreifen !!!!, keine semi-slicks 

desweiteren eine schlafmatte oder luftmatratze, schlafsack (ihr wolltet ja kein hotel     )
wer saunen will, saunatuch nicht vergessen.
ohrstöpsel , für leute die ein leichten schlaf haben   

euren unkostenbeitrag, etwas geld fürs futter am samstagabend.......

ist jemand unter 18 dabei , bitte bei mir melden.....versicherungstechnisch
brauchen wir dann eine einverständniserklärung der eltern (formsache]


bitte seht zu das ihr so spätestens 20uhr ankommt, wegen grillen( keine syphons........sondern vom fass   ) , quartier belegen  usw!!!!

eine wegbeschreibung stellt rabbit oder janus noch hier rein.

wer int. an einer führung durch die heiligen hallen der firma nicolai   hat und für alle weiteren fragen bitte pm an mich.......

beste grüße und ne kurze woche, himbeertoni


----------



## Wraith (25. April 2004)

hoschi03 schrieb:
			
		

> Tach auch
> 
> Ihr könnt mir gratulieren - ich habe es mal wieder geschafft - das ich am Einsteiger Weekend nicht mitfahren kann!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Du hast mein Mitgefühl. Ich mußte nämlich auch absagen (geschmeidiger Hopser über den Lenker (Brustprellung und Verstauchung beider Handgelenke)).
Und nicht die Verletzung schmerzt, sondern das ich wieder nicht beim Camp dabei bin.


----------



## Wraith (25. April 2004)

himbeertoni schrieb:
			
		

> sodele, etwas verspätet (to much work) aber noch früh genug !!!
> 
> was ihr alles so mitbringen solltet!!!
> [...]


Du Ferkel, Du hast das Duschgel vergessen!


----------



## himbeertoni (25. April 2004)

!!!nach den ausfällen einiger people sind noch 2 plätze frei !!!!

mfg, tonilein


----------



## hoschi03 (26. April 2004)

Alles klar Wratih mein Mitgefühl hast du auch denn auch bei mir ist es auch die zweite Absage....... letztes Jahr war es der Rücken (Bandscheibenvorfall)   

Aber dieses Jahr habe ich noch Glück ich werde auf alle Fälle dabei sein allerdings als Zuschauer und meine bessere Hälfte anfeuern !!!!!!!!!


Na dann mal gute Genesung all den Kranken und Verletzten Bikern

Ciao und bis Freitag zum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rochester (26. April 2004)

Wir (Nicolai, Flocke und ich) werden wohl erst nach 22 Uhr einrollen, weil wir noch bis 18 Uhr arbeiten müssen. Dafür kommen wir diesmal mit dem Auto und müssen nicht herumkutschiert werden.

Gruss, Stefan


----------



## rigger (26. April 2004)

Laut Wetter.com  soll das Wetter am WE ja recht bescheiden werden, was ist denn geplant falls es wirklich regnen sollte??  

*daumendrück* ich hoffe das es super Wetter gibt!!!!!! *hoff*


----------



## *blacksheep* (26. April 2004)

Jau, also wenn´s wirklich so wird, wie es laut wetter.com aussieht, dann bleib ich lieber zu Hause... und ich bin wahrlich ein Alfeld-Fan! 

Gruss,

Janus


----------



## Würfel (26. April 2004)

wenn es wirklich dauerregnen sollte bleibe ich auch zu hause, aber die prognosen von wetter.com schlagen auch gerne mal zwei tage vorher ins gegenteil um.
das problem ist, dass ich gar keine regenkleidung besitze, bei regen habe ich mich noch nie aufs bike gesetzt


----------



## himbeertoni (26. April 2004)

na ihr seit mir ja welche ....ich bin schon eine ausweichlösung am organisieren ( halle für fahrtechnik, wenn es klappt)...... nu mal nicht gleich den kopp in den sand .....

und bei nassem untergrund gibt es ausweichtouren, die auch jeder bewältigen kann! kärcher und schlauch sind auch da .....ergo alles kein prob!


mbg, himbeertoni


----------



## Lupi (26. April 2004)

alles wird gut und wir sind doch nicht aus zucker ?


----------



## marwed (26. April 2004)

Hallo!

Also Jungs, zum Wetter mal drei Fakten: (1) heute ist Montag, (2) Training geht erst Samstag los, (3) einen Wetterdienst, der zuverlässig das Wetter in fünf Tagen voraussagt gibt es nicht. Also immer ganz gelassen bleiben.

Zudem mal ganz allgemein: nach all den heldenhaften Schilderungen die hier so durch die IBC geistern ("...gestern in Sibirien, als ich bei orkanartigen Gegenwind den feeetten fuuuuffzehn-Meeeter-Drop vooooll locker mit einer Hand in der Hosentasche geschafft hab', obwohl ich vor lauter Schneewehen durch meine Brille nichts mehr von der brennenden Sonne gesehen hab', und im Flug noch den Reifen wechseln musste... blablabla..." sollten einige Kandidaten bei möglichen Begründungen für Absagen mal aufpassen sich nicht in Widersprüche zu verwickeln... ;-)))

@Himbeertoni: Wir brauchen noch eine genaue Adresse oder Anfahrtsbeschreibung. Ab wann kann man sinnvollerweise am Freitag eintreffen?

Grüße

marwed


----------



## chris_v_b (27. April 2004)

@himbeertoni

Noch ein Platz frei, siehe PM .    

Wird's evtl. noch genug Interessenten für einen zweiten TErmin geben?   

Grüße + allen die hinfahren Viel Spaß!

Chris
der sich jetzt wieder hinlegt


----------



## Rabbit (27. April 2004)

marwed schrieb:
			
		

> @Himbeertoni: Wir brauchen noch eine genaue Adresse oder Anfahrtsbeschreibung. Ab wann kann man sinnvollerweise am Freitag eintreffen?


Adresse/Anfahrtsbeschreibung ist nun im Eingangsbeitrag online!

Anreise sollte zwischen 18:00h und 20:00h erfolgen (ab 20:00h soll lecker gegrillt werden!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Würfel (27. April 2004)

hey, war mir gar nicht bewußt, dass das so nah an hannover liegt. da könnte ich ja fast mit dem bike anreisen, naja wäre nur schlecht mit dem gepäck...


----------



## nicolai (27. April 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Anreise sollte zwischen 18:00h und 20:00h erfolgen (ab 20:00h soll lecker gegrillt werden!)



Wie gesagt, fangt schonmal ohne uns an. Wir werden es sicher nicht vor 22 Uhr schaffen.

Bis dann, nicolai


----------



## Bischi (27. April 2004)

Ach ja..  Wann soll´s denn Samstag morgen eigentlich losgehen?

Gruss
Bischi


----------



## himbeertoni (27. April 2004)

samstag (8 uhr antreten im hof ) um 9 gemeinsames frühstück , 10 uhr beginn ........

mbg, himbeertoni


----------



## Bischi (27. April 2004)

himbeertoni schrieb:
			
		

> samstag (8 uhr antreten im hof ) um 9 gemeinsames frühstück , 10 uhr beginn ........
> 
> mbg, himbeertoni



Christoph? Daniel? Ihr wisst, was das heisst   :kotz:  

mfg, Bischi


----------



## rigger (27. April 2004)

Ich bin auf jeden fall dabei, egal obs regnet oder schneit!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobi-69 (27. April 2004)

Juche, da hab' ich ja mal endlich Glück und bin noch mit rein geflutscht   
Werde aber auch wohl erst gegen 20:00-21:00 eintrudeln (keine Angst, hole euch Faßbiertechnisch schon wieder ein. Naja, vielleicht sollte ich doch schon im Auto anfan... ....................)
An die Wetterbeschwörer: Ich werde auf jeden Fall Sonnencreme mitnehmen ( Lichtschtuzfaktor "Einen weniger als ein Taucheranzug"), da wir herrlichstes 1.Mai Wetter bekommen     
Eine Frage: Benötige ich denn jetzt für einen der beiden Abende was eigenes für auf den Grill?? Bzw. zum Durstlöschen?? (jaja, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil, aber mal zur Sicherheit)


----------



## Rabbit (28. April 2004)

tobi-69 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Frage: Benötige ich denn jetzt für einen der beiden Abende was eigenes für auf den Grill?? Bzw. zum Durstlöschen?? (jaja, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil, aber mal zur Sicherheit)


Nein, für den zweiten Abend benötigst Du lediglich ein wenig zusätzliche Euronen (sprich Geld). Da geht's nämlich ab in den Bierkeller unterm Dom, soweit ich richtig informiert bin (oder so was in der Art) 

Und das Wetter soll ja nun doch noch freundlich werden. Vielleicht hier und da mal ein kleiner Schauer, aber mit dem von einigen befürchteten Dauerregen ist wohl nicht zu rechnen


----------



## koelner (28. April 2004)

Nur noch zweimal schlafen...


----------



## Cerill (28. April 2004)

Bischi schrieb:
			
		

> Christoph? Daniel? Ihr wisst, was das heisst   :kotz:
> 
> mfg, Bischi


   Ich hab ne gewisse Vorstellung   :kotz:  :kotz:


----------



## rigger (28. April 2004)

Hat irgendjemand von euch noch interesse an einem Schönes Wochenende Ticket?  Habs über da Tobi mich am Sonntagabend mit dem Auto mitnimmt!   

Wer interesse hat bitte per PM melden!


----------



## Würfel (2. Mai 2004)

Ich bin also der erste der die Muße hat den Rechner wieder anzuschmeissen. Har Har, ich bin ein alter Forumsjunkie, das ist unglaublich. 

Das war ein Super-Wochenende, dass muss man schon sagen! Nur nette Leute dabei (Biker sind einfach die besseren Menschen ). Sehr interessant den ganzen Nicknames mal ein paar Gesichter zuordnen zu können.

Danke an...

...die Bikebase und das Be-Fit-Studio für Unterkunft und Support
...Uschi a.k.a. Bunny für alles
...Rene für eine prima Fahrgelegenheit
...Florian für's Waschen meines Bikes (das ist ja BLAU )
...den jungen Herrn der die ganze Zeit Fotos geknipst hat und diese demnächst veröffentlichen wird (sorry, Name vergessen)
...alle Guides die mitgemacht haben und uns technisch auf ein bis dato unbekanntes Niveau geholfen haben 
... den Schrauber der Firma Nicolai (Name entfallen, es tut mir so leid) dank dem meine Schaltung bald wieder 1 A fluppen wird und dank dem wir alle auf einem (_dem_) aktuellen nicolai-Getriebe-Bike fahren durften
...den lieben Gott für einen sonnigen 1. Mai und einen schönen "Sonn"tag
...an alle die Großes geleistet haben, ich aber leider vergessen habe


----------



## Würfel (2. Mai 2004)

so, Höhenprofile sind angefügt. Zum einen möge man mir verzeihen dass ich nicht die richtige Starthöhe parat hatte, zum anderen sind die Fahrzeit am ersten Tag von 18 Stunden und die daraus ermittelte Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 0,95 km/h zu entschuldigen. Ein kleiner Fehler meinerseits bei der Bedienung!


----------



## rigger (2. Mai 2004)

*3 Worte*

Einfach nur geil!!!

Alle die dabei waren es war einfach nur   !!!

Freitag lecker grillen und Samstag erstma das Fahrtechniktraining, Limbo-Contest (Bischi    ) und dann die super Tour (hätte nicht gedacht das ich mit meiner Kondition schon so weit bin!!    ) durch die herrliche Landschaft des Leinetals und der Umgebung!
Dann abends inne "Stadt"   zum Pasta essen in den Ratskeller.   

Und Sonntag dann der Bunnyhop Contest (Madbull   ) mit anschliessender Regentour über den Kammweg mit den anderen bis zur Hütte und den geilen Rückweg über den Trail mit Tobi, Rabbit und Madbull, wo es leider ein paarmal Bodenkontakt gab   , wobei zum Glück aber nichts passiert ist.   

Ansonsten eingrosses Lob an die Orga, Micha , Petra, Florian, unser "Bunny"   Janine aka Uschi , Hendrik und Kalle für die tolle Besichtigung bei euch im Betrieb und Andreas und Rainer für die Tipps und Tricks bei der Fahrtechnik und natürlich den restlichen Leuten die sonst noch beteiligt waren, deren Namen ich aber nicht mehr weiss!    

Auch ein herzlichen Dank an alle Teilnehmer, mir hat es mit euch sehr viel Spass gemacht und es war auch interessant mal die Leute kennenzulernen die hinter den Nicks stecken!!

Gruß rigger aka Nils


:edit: Tobi und ich wären noch gerne noch bis zur offiziellen Verabschiedung geblieben, tobi hatte aber noch ein paar Familiäre Verpflichtungen!


----------



## madbull (3. Mai 2004)

Ach von mir ein extrafettes *DANKE* an alle, die durch ihre Arbeit und ihr Engagement dieses Event möglich gemacht haben! Es war - kaum zu glauben - noch besser als das letzte! 
Wo soll das nur hinführen, wenn sich das weiter so steigert...  

Die Technik-Übungen waren meiner Meinung nach gut ausgewählt und die Stationen mit überaus kompetenten Leitern besetzt! Und Spaß hat es auch noch gemacht, nicht nur die Limbo- und Bunnywettbewerbe, sondern auch die Stationen vorher!   

Übrigens: Absoluten Respekt an alle Einsteiger, die die Tour am Sonntag so bravourös gemeistert haben, die mit nassen Wurzeln nur so geschwängerten Trails waren wirklich nicht ohne!

Insgesamt kann ich jedem ein solches Wochenende nur wärmstens empfehlen, nicht nur Einsteigern, sondern auch schon etwas fortgeschritteneren Bikern - man kann trotzdem noch viel dazulernen (so war es bei mir)! 

Und gewissermaßen als Appetitanreger auf die ersten "richtigen" Bilder hier meine Handycam-Impressionen:


----------



## DG2 (3. Mai 2004)

Moin!

Ich kann mich den Vorrednern nur anschliessen: super Sache, das.

Hier einige Impressionen: http://www.lunacy-media.de/ibc

Wer die Bilder gleich komplett runterladen möchte (4.5MB) benutze bitte diesen link: http://www.lunacy-media.de/ibc/050503_IBC.zip

Auf Anfrage gibts das eine oder andere Bild auch gerne in hoher Auflösung.


Bis denne,
Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobi-69 (3. Mai 2004)

Lunge tut weh (dummer Nikotinjunkie   ),
Oberarme tun weh (blödes Bunnyhopp-Training   ),
Waden tun weh (schxxxx Slowlie-Training   ),
Schienbeine tun weh (blöder Baumstamm quer   ),
Augen tun weh (den ganzen Tag Schweiß inne Augen   ),
die "Verengung" zwischen den Pobacken tut weh (BG-Sattel ist erst heut angekommen   ),
Nacken tut weh (altes Moppedfahrerleiden   ),
und das schlimmste:
Meine Darmflora ist von eurem komischen Bier immernoch arg gestört    
Wenn ich alles zusammenzähle war es also ein herrliches WE, sind ja kaum noch weitere körperliche Gebrechen zu erreichen   

(PS: Hab ja glücklicherweise noch kein Foto gefunden, auf dem ich mit Kippe zu sehen bin   )


----------



## Rabbit (3. Mai 2004)

tobi-69 schrieb:
			
		

> Oberarme tun weh (blödes Bunnyhopp-Training


Und ich dachte schon das geht nur mir so und läge vielleicht an meinem Alter 
Schön, daß es (noch?) nicht so ist 
Um es kurz zu machen: Das war mal wieder ein geniales Wochenende


----------



## Rabbit (3. Mai 2004)

tobi-69 schrieb:
			
		

> die "Verengung" zwischen den Pobacken tut weh (BG-Sattel ist erst heut angekommen   )


Bist Du sicher, daß das am Sattel lag? Ich zitiere: (Und ich muß das wissen  )


			
				tobi-69 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Darmflora ist von eurem komischen Bier immernoch arg gestört


----------



## koelner (3. Mai 2004)

Jetzt ich!!

Auch von mir vielen Dank an alle, die zu diesem Hammerwochwenende beigetragen haben. Herausheben möchte ich Bike-Base / Be-Fit für Unterkunft und super Organisation und Andreas für heilende Hände   
Tobis Bemerkung zum Bier muß ich leider unterschreiben und in das Jammern ob körperlicher Gebrechen kann ich auch aus vollem Hals einstimmen.
Wie ich gestern schon sagte: beim nächsten Mal bringe ich wieder meine anderen Beine mit...  
Unterm Strich bleibt zu sagen:
This is, what it means to bergradel! ​


----------



## Lupi (3. Mai 2004)

kann mich allen nur anschliessen.

Ganz anständiges Wochenende, wenn ich mein Kopfkissen und mein Handtuch nicht vergessen hätte, an dieser Stelle nochmals vielen Dank an Petra für diesen Hautschmeichler, wäre es perfekt gewesen.

Und um es mit anderen Worten zu sagen, Ich bin froh, diesen Sch... als mein Hobby zu haben.


----------



## madbull (3. Mai 2004)

rigger schrieb:
			
		

> ...Limbo-Contest (Bischi    )...


Kleine "Berichtigung", weil sich's so geil anhört:

Gewinner im Limbo-Contest: Bischi auf OBRADY !!!


----------



## Würfel (3. Mai 2004)

Für den nächsten Limbo-Contest bau ich mir einen feinen Single-Speeder auf. Unten seht ihr eine erste Version, allerdings schraub ich noch einen anderen Vorbau ran und einen RR-Lenker, dann kommt man einfach tiefer


----------



## *blacksheep* (3. Mai 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Kleine "Berichtigung", weil sich's so geil anhört:
> 
> Gewinner im Limbo-Contest: Bischi auf OBRADY !!!


Ich hab natürlich ein Bild des finalen Sieglaufes von Bischi auf Obrady:


----------



## *blacksheep* (3. Mai 2004)

Hi Leute!

Übrigens findet man hier meine völlig unzensierten, unsortierten und darüberhinaus unkommentierten Bilder hier!
Bilder in Originalauflösung gibt es auf Anfrage.

Gruss,

Janus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicolai (3. Mai 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> final boolean shiftable = false;



Na, lernst gerade Java? 

P.S.: War alles in allem auch für mich ein nettes Wochenende, leider hab ich mich nicht besonders gut gefühlt, nächstes mal wird es sicher wieder besser.

Gruss, nicolai


----------



## Würfel (3. Mai 2004)

foto 140 hätte ich gerne in großaufnahme zwecks limbo-technik-training! mann mann mann, an dem buckel muss ich aber noch arbeiten!


----------



## koelner (3. Mai 2004)

Lupi schrieb:
			
		

> Und um es mit anderen Worten zu sagen, Ich bin froh, diesen Sch... als mein Hobby zu haben.



  Hast Du nicht am Sonntag noch gesagt, Du würdest auch lieber mit der Modelleisenbahn spielen?  

Btw: Thanx @ Janus! Äusserst schneller Service!


----------



## OBRADY (3. Mai 2004)

Halli, Hallo...

Kann mich allem geschriebenem nur anschließen.
Ein großes Dankeschön nach Alfeld.Hab mich wieder mal s..wohl gefühlt.
Es war in der Tat noch besser als letztes Jahr.Wie soll das erst nächstes Mal werden?????

Eins hab ich mit einigen der vorher schreibenden allerdings nicht gemeinsam.
Mir tut weiter nix weh( Gruß an Tobi und Kölner..Sorry...)außer meinem Bauch vom permanenten Lachen!!!    
Die Humorebene hat neben allem anderen auch echt gestimmt!!!
Mußte heute morgen noch öfter mal breit grinsen.

Ich hoffe auf eine baldige Wiederholung dieses netten Events.

Gruß Anja


----------



## tobi-69 (3. Mai 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Bist Du sicher, daß das am Sattel lag? Ich zitiere: (Und ich muß das wissen  )



   

Btw, ich entschuldige mich hiermit bei allen, denen meine chemische Reaktion auf das lokale Getränk des Abends übelst auf die Nerven gegangen ist   
Aber ich hatte Schmerzen, richtige Schmerzen   

@ Rabbit
Neeeee, was du meinst ist der Schmerz an "genau der Stelle"!
Ich meine den Schmerz zwischen "genau der Stelle" und "der Stelle die immer einschlief"!!!   
Habe aber eben den neuen Specialized BG 2 Pro eingeritten. Und mein "Ähem" ist zart wie nie zuvor   
(PS: War genau so eine Regentour wie gestern, na klasse)
So, werde jetzt Foto's schauen!


----------



## Bischi (3. Mai 2004)

tobi-69 schrieb:
			
		

> (PS: Hab ja glücklicherweise noch kein Foto gefunden, auf dem ich mit Kippe zu sehen bin   )



Ha! Dem Umstand kann ich Abhilfe schaffen   

Fast alle anderen Bilder gibts in der Galerie auf happy-trails.de _-> Events -> BikeBase Einsteiger Camp 2004_ 

Für alle die´s eilig haben: Samstag & Sonntag 

Eine kleine Zusammenfassung dieses gelungenen Wochenendes gibt´s dann morgen 

Gruss
Mambo-Bischi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Würfel (3. Mai 2004)

kann man die auch als zip runterladen? ich finde eure galerie ziemlich umständlich


----------



## Bischi (4. Mai 2004)

Kai96 schrieb:
			
		

> kann man die auch als zip runterladen? ich finde eure galerie ziemlich umständlich



Das hat schon seinen Grund   

Bischinger


----------



## koelner (4. Mai 2004)

Bischi schrieb:
			
		

> Das hat schon seinen Grund
> 
> Bischinger



 

Aber Danke auch an Dich!


----------



## Bischi (4. Mai 2004)

koelner schrieb:
			
		

>



Was ist denn los? Ist Deine Wurstmail nicht gut angekommen?    

Gruss
Bischinger


----------



## himbeertoni (4. Mai 2004)

merci, merci, merci 

ein ganz großes dankeschön von der kompletten crew für soviel lob!!!!

der flori und meine wenigkeit möchten uns auf diesem weg auch nochmal bei unserer  crew bedanken..... ein!!!!!! supergroßes dankeschön !!!!!!!!an rainer, andreas, nils, harry, hendrik, alex, mareike, janine und petra 

und ein !!!!!supergroßes dankeschön!!!! auch an die teilnehmer, bei soviel strahlenden gesichtern macht die die arbeit für so ein event zig mal soviel spass....

wir wurden auch schon wieder mit der frage bombardiert, wann wir wieder was machen......wir dachten da an ein tourencamp.....wer von euch hat interesse bzw macht mal ein paar terminvorschläge.......

mit besten bikergrüßen, euer himbeertoni


----------



## koelner (4. Mai 2004)

bischi schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist denn los? Ist Deine Wurstmail nicht gut angekommen?
> 
> Gruss
> Bischinger



Die Wurstmail hat grosse Begeisterung und einen Sturm der Zuneigung entfacht!!  

Ich musste weinen, weil Du in quälerischer Absicht das entspannte Stehlen der Früchte Deiner Arbeit vereitelst...


----------



## koelner (4. Mai 2004)

himbeertoni schrieb:
			
		

> und ein !!!!!supergroßes dankeschön!!!! auch an die teilnehmer, bei soviel strahlenden gesichtern macht die die arbeit für so ein event zig mal soviel spass....
> 
> wir wurden auch schon wieder mit der frage bombardiert, wann wir wieder was machen......wir dachten da an ein tourencamp.....wer von euch hat interesse bzw macht mal ein paar terminvorschläge.......
> 
> mit besten bikergrüßen, euer himbeertoni



Ich wäre auf jeden Fall gern dabei!
Termin egal, ich nehme Urlaub oder kündige.   
Wenn ich einen Wunsch frei habe: ich bräuchte ein paar Wochen zum Üben...


----------



## Bischi (4. Mai 2004)

koelner schrieb:
			
		

> Die Wurstmail hat grosse Begeisterung und einen Sturm der Zuneigung entfacht!!
> 
> Ich musste weinen, weil Du in quälerischer Absicht das entspannte Stehlen der Früchte Deiner Arbeit vereitelst...



Kleiner Tip: Benutz´ ma die eCard-Funktion 

Gruss
Bischi


----------



## Rabbit (4. Mai 2004)

himbeertoni schrieb:
			
		

> ... wir dachten da an ein tourencamp ... wer von euch hat interesse ...


Ich, ich, ich 


> ... bzw macht mal ein paar terminvorschläge ...


Mir würden folgende Termine passen: 4.-6.Juni, 18.-20.Juni, 2.-4.Juli, usw. im 14-tägigen Rhytmus! 

Ich hoffe euch alle wiederzusehen


----------



## koelner (4. Mai 2004)

Bischi schrieb:
			
		

> Kleiner Tip: Benutz´ ma die eCard-Funktion
> 
> Gruss
> Bischi



Danke, hab´s schon gesehen. In Originalgröße speichern ging halt nicht... (für Faule   )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DG2 (4. Mai 2004)

Bischi schrieb:
			
		

> Kleiner Tip: Benutz´ ma die eCard-Funktion
> 
> Gruss
> Bischi



Du bist ja nur scharf auf Hits auf deiner Heimatseite.


----------



## Bischi (4. Mai 2004)

koelner schrieb:
			
		

> Danke, hab´s schon gesehen. In Originalgröße speichern ging halt nicht... (für Faule   )



Ich arbeite dran    



			
				DG2 schrieb:
			
		

> Du bist ja nur scharf auf Hits auf deiner Heimatseite.



Wo is der Smiley mit dem Heiligenschein?!? 

Gruss
Bischi


----------



## koelner (4. Mai 2004)

Bischi schrieb:
			
		

> Wo is der Smiley mit dem Heiligenschein?!?
> 
> Gruss
> Bischi


----------



## OBRADY (4. Mai 2004)

Jo.....Froi....Tourenwochenende....

Bin dabei!!!

Gruß nach Alfeld.

Achja die Protektoren sind prima...hoffe das die nicht zu oft zum Einsatz kommen.

Gruß Anja


----------



## marwed (4. Mai 2004)

Hallo!

Auch von mir nochmal vielen Dank an Micha & Team für das super Wochenende in Alfeld. Viel dazugelernt, schöne Touren, super Stimmung. Gerne wieder.

Grüße

marwed


----------



## Thol (4. Mai 2004)

...wie ich das lese/sehe, habe ich wohl was verpaßt    !

Vor allem die Nachwirkung des *lecker* Alfeder Gerstensaftes sind mir noch gut in Erinnerung  .



			
				himbeertoni schrieb:
			
		

> ......wir dachten da an ein tourencamp.....wer von euch hat interesse



 , aber sicher !!!

Viele Grüsse nach Alfeld
Olaf


----------



## himbeertoni (4. Mai 2004)

unser event in den regional news   

viele viele bilder, schaut mal rein ......

www.7bn.de      und dort unter topnews oben schauen 

best greetz, toni


----------



## Würfel (4. Mai 2004)

wenn nach mir ginge könnte ich jedes wochenende nach alfeld fahren   hiermit reserviere ich schon mal einen platz beim tourencamp


----------



## tobi-69 (4. Mai 2004)

Bin dabei. Schließe mich mit der Suche nach freien Tagen dem "Kölner Jeck" an.
Werde des Weiteren einen Katalysator für die Abgasreinigung ordern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (4. Mai 2004)

Ich wär natürlich auch wieder mit dabei!!!   

Ideal wäre es ab mitte Juni, da hab ich wieder etwas mehr Zeit.

Vielleicht nimmt Tobi mich dann ja wieder mit! *hoff*   

Ach ja meine Bilder folgen noch, bin im moment ein bisschen im Stress!   

gruß Nils


----------



## rigger (4. Mai 2004)

Die Hamburger beim auspacken





Rene beim sonnen





Servicebunny   "Uschi"
Schönen gruss noch von mir!!   




Wie ist Janine eigentlich an den Spitznamen "Uschi" gekommen?


Weiter Bilder folgen sobald es meine superlahmes Analogmodem zulässt!


----------



## Cerill (5. Mai 2004)

himbeertoni schrieb:
			
		

> wir wurden auch schon wieder mit der frage bombardiert, wann wir wieder was machen......wir dachten da an ein tourencamp.....wer von euch hat interesse bzw macht mal ein paar terminvorschläge.......



Ich wäre auch wieder dabei. Termin wäre mir ziemlich egal (möglichst bald )
War wirklich ein tolles Wochenende!
Christoph


----------



## himbeertoni (5. Mai 2004)

vorschlag "tourencamp" an pfingsten 29/30/31 mai

was sagt ihr ???


greetz , himbeer.........


----------



## tobi-69 (5. Mai 2004)

Naja,
ehrlich gesagt habe ich an diesen "typischen Feiertags-Wochenenden" eher keine Zeit.   
Da ist halt noch die Familie vorhanden. War ja schon letztes WE übern 1. Mai so ein typischer Familientag.
Denke auch, dass viele schon gerade an Pfingsten was geplant haben.
Ich werde definitv an Pfingsten leider keine Zeit haben. Schade!!!


----------



## Rabbit (5. Mai 2004)

tobi-69 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Da ist halt noch die Familie vorhanden.


Stimmt! Dazu kommt noch, daß Pfingsten gleich das Wochenende nach dem "Trailfestival" im Harz (über Himmelfahrt) ist. Und zwei solcher aufeinanderfolgender Events verkraftet auch mein Darmtrakt nicht 

Will heißen, da habe ich leider auch keine Zeit. Die Idee an sich ist ja nicht schlecht (wegen dem zusätzlichem freien Tag), aber ... (s.o)

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## koelner (5. Mai 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt! Dazu kommt noch, daß Pfingsten gleich das Wochenende nach dem "Trailfestival" im Harz (über Himmelfahrt) ist. Und zwei solcher aufeinanderfolgender Events verkraftet auch mein Darmtrakt nicht
> 
> Will heißen, da habe ich leider auch keine Zeit. Die Idee an sich ist ja nicht schlecht (wegen dem zusätzlichem freien Tag), aber ... (s.o)
> 
> ...



Hey, Rabbit, das machst Du doch spielerisch, Du Tier!   

Ernsthaft, ich muß wohl auch abwinken. Was angesichts der Tatsache, daß die drei Verweigerer als Erste laut geschrien haben, auf jeden Fall dabeizusein, ein wenig peinlich ist...  
Zu meiner Verteidigung ist zu sagen, daß ich so schnell nicht mit einer Fortsetzung gerechnet habe.


----------



## Silox (5. Mai 2004)

dann macht ihr ein vorschlag !!!

bg, toni


----------



## OBRADY (5. Mai 2004)

Hi...

Muß ja nicht so ein typische WE sein.Anreise Freitagabend und dann zwei Touren wäre doch auch okay...oder???
Denke da nur an unsere fämiliär gebundenen Leute...

Pfingsten ist in der Tat etwas früh.Und natürlich ein typisches Familienwochende.

Was haltet Ihr von  Mitte oder Ende Juni.Dann hat jeder genug Zeit sich abzustimmen....mit wem auch immer....

Was meint Ihr?

Liebe Grüße 
Anja


----------



## rigger (5. Mai 2004)

Mitte ende Juni fänd ich auch ok!
19./20. Juni oder 26./27. Juni mit evtl. Anreise Freitags und Grillen!   
Oder dann halt Samstags grillen!!


----------



## Rabbit (5. Mai 2004)

rigger schrieb:
			
		

> Mitte ende Juni fänd ich auch ok!
> 19./20. Juni ...


Der paßt, da wäre ich dabei!


----------



## himbeertoni (5. Mai 2004)

oki dann am 25/26/27 juni 

da am we zuvor das studio nicht zur verfügung steht .....   leider ......

also wer da lust und zeit hat in verschiedenen leistungsgruppen touren zu unternehmen 
bitte melden !!!

bg, therealhimbeertoni


----------



## H/WF-Honk (5. Mai 2004)

himbeertoni schrieb:
			
		

> oki dann am 25/26/27 juni
> 
> da am we zuvor das studio nicht zur verfügung steht .....   leider ......
> 
> ...



Verdammte Axt   , kann doch nicht Euer Ernst sein, dass ich schon wieder passen muss!?   Das liegt leider voll in meiner Klausurenzeit, das kann ich echt knicken! 
Falls so ein Tourenwochenende allerdings nur eine Wochen später stattfinden würde, wäre ich 100% dabei... Kann man da nich nochmal drüber   reden???


----------



## tobi-69 (6. Mai 2004)

Si Seniore, binnisch dabei, wenne macke Tour anne 25-27.06!!!   
Werde mal noch 1-2 Bikekollegen fragen, zweckes Interesse (keine Angst Nils, ein Platz ist im PKW für dich reserviert!!!)
Können (müssen!!) zu dem Datum auch gutes Wetter haben. da der 27.06. Siebenschläfer ist   
So, ................, eben den Stift genommen, ....................., MARKIERT!!!


----------



## Gerrit (6. Mai 2004)

H/WF-Honk schrieb:
			
		

> Das liegt leider voll in meiner Klausurenzeit, das kann ich echt knicken!




Da bist du nicht allein.... 

gerrit


----------



## rigger (6. Mai 2004)

hab heute mal vorsichtig angefragt wegen arbeiten, müsste aber frei bekommen!   

@tobi    

@Micha wie sieht es denn aus mit nem Planungsfred, z.B. "1. Bikebase Tourencamp am 25.-27. Juni" sponsored by Nicolai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OBRADY (6. Mai 2004)

Prima Termin  .Paßt.  Ist notiert.  

Bitte mich schonmal auf der Teilnehmerliste vermerken.


Gruß Anja


----------



## Lupi (6. Mai 2004)

kann man sich den Termin also vormerken ???


----------



## chick (9. Mai 2004)

der termin 25.-27.06. wäre perfekt, ich und meine freundin sind dann auch dabei 
und ich bring´  jod mit...

mit schönem gruss von w,

chick


----------



## marwed (9. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen!

Für den 25.-27. Juni möchte ich auch schon mal Interesse bekunden.

Grüße

marwed


----------



## koelner (10. Mai 2004)

Ich sach mal, ich bin auch dabei.


----------



## rigger (10. Mai 2004)

Wollte wohl ein Helius als leihbike beantragen, da ich nicht weiss ob ich bis dahin schon wieder nen neuen Rahmen hab!


----------



## tobi-69 (10. Mai 2004)

rigger schrieb:
			
		

> Wollte wohl ein Helius als leihbike beantragen, da ich nicht weiss ob ich bis dahin schon wieder nen neuen Rahmen hab!



  Auch eine Art daheim zu begründen, weshalb man ein neues Bike/Rahmen braucht


----------



## tobi-69 (10. Mai 2004)

Sach mal Micha, mal ne Idee/Frage:
Meine Maus wäre ja an dem WE mal wieder allein.
Da ihr doch das Stu-Stu-Studio für Damen habt: Könnten nicht alle Teilnehmer ihre Damen mitbringen (falls bei denen Interesse vorhanden) und eine Art Relax/Fitnnes WE in eurem Studio mit "Annimateur" abhalten?!
Würde das zwanghafte Teilnehmen an eurer Veranstaltung für mich wesentlich einfacher machen zu begründen    
Naja, war halt nur eine Idee am späten Abend mit blutigen und zerkratzen Scheinbeinen


----------



## Würfel (10. Mai 2004)

tobi-69 schrieb:
			
		

> Da ihr doch das Stu-Stu-Studio für Damen habt: Könnten nicht alle Teilnehmer ihre Damen mitbringen (falls bei denen Interesse vorhanden) und eine Art Relax/Fitnnes WE in eurem Studio mit "Annimateur" abhalten?!



sowas wie die kinderbetreuung bei ikea? prima idee!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## koelner (11. Mai 2004)

Wie sollen die Touren in etwa aussehen? Gibt es da schon Erkenntnisse? 
Ich würde gerne eine Freundin mitbringen, aber mehr als beim letzten Mal könnte man ihr auf keinen Fall zumuten... Wird es eine Gruppe für Rentner und Zauderer geben, da würde ich nämlich auch mitfahren...


----------



## tobi-69 (11. Mai 2004)

koelner schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sollen die Touren in etwa aussehen? Gibt es da schon Erkenntnisse?
> Ich würde gerne eine Freundin mitbringen, aber mehr als beim letzten Mal könnte man ihr auf keinen Fall zumuten... Wird es eine Gruppe für Rentner und Zauderer geben, da würde ich nämlich auch mitfahren...



Wird bestimmt die ein oder andere Raucherpause geben, wo ihr dann wieder aufschließen könnt   
Außerdem ist bis dahin noch etwas Zeit, um Kondition zu pumpen  

Wie sieht es denn so mit den Gebühren aus. Bräuchte da ne Auskunft, wenn ich schon ein paar Kollegen frage.


----------



## Rabbit (11. Mai 2004)

tobi-69 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht es denn so mit den Gebühren aus. Bräuchte da ne Auskunft, wenn ich schon ein paar Kollegen frage.


 Hm, wolltest Du eine geschlossene Veranstaltung daraus machen?
Zunächst bringst Du dein "Harem"  mit und dann auch noch einige Kollegen ... damit wäre die Veranstaltung ja schon fast ausgebucht 


			
				Kai96 schrieb:
			
		

> sowas wie die kinderbetreuung bei ikea? prima idee!


----------



## himbeertoni (11. Mai 2004)

fragen über fragen......ich schlage vor , wir schliessen dieses thema und eröffnen ein neues......unter "tourcamp"

beste grüße , toni


----------



## Rabbit (11. Mai 2004)

himbeertoni schrieb:
			
		

> fragen über fragen......ich schlage vor , wir schliessen dieses thema und eröffnen ein neues......unter "tourcamp"


Dein Wunsch ist mir Befehl, Thema closed 
Dann mach mal ein neues auf!


----------

